# How do you print tags on tee neck?



## fivestarlovehear (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to print the tags on the neck of my tee.

What is the best way to go about this?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Turn the shirt inside out. Print.

We'd be able to give you a better answer if you were specific with your question. What's the problem? Design? Or print? Are you outsourcing? Or doing it yourself?

Printing neck labels isn't all that different to printing the shirt in general. If you let us know which part is tripping you up no doubt we can clear it up for you.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

no need to turn them inside out
just get a small platen - 2.5 to 3 inch wide and just roll neck label area out and print inside shirt.
Just make sure to use no spray tack at all - maybe just a bit


----------



## fivestarlovehear (Sep 16, 2008)

Solmu said:


> Turn the shirt inside out. Print.
> 
> We'd be able to give you a better answer if you were specific with your question. What's the problem? Design? Or print? Are you outsourcing? Or doing it yourself?
> 
> Printing neck labels isn't all that different to printing the shirt in general. If you let us know which part is tripping you up no doubt we can clear it up for you.


.. atm i print the tshirts, but every time i have gone to print on the necks the paint seeps through so it is visible when turned back out.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

How much pressure are you using on the squeegee? Sometimes that happens because you're using too much pressure and driving the ink into the substrate, rather than laying it down on top. Some fabrics are thinner than others, so it can also be a problem with your fabric. But even then, laying the ink down more gently can help.


----------

